# Kodiak 4500/5500 daily driver



## jwey (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi,
I'm a new member as of today. I've been considring the purchase of a new F550 with the 6.0 Powerstroke. Like the truck a lot but am very nervous about spending $40,000.00ish for a truck that seems to have a questionable reputation (the motor). I just saw a Kodiak 4wd for the first time about 5 days ago. Seems to be a very cool truck. I test drove a 4500 with a contractors dump and then I drove the 5500 just with the chassis (no bed). I liked driving it very much, but I live out of one truck. I am curious if the guys who have them would consider it a good truck for a daily driver/work truck? I have a Boss-V that I will mount on whatever truck I end up buying for some plowing but I am a timberframer for my full time work so I will be using it for a number of other tasks as well. My daughters tell me I am crazy to even consider a truck this big for an "all the time truck"! I would appreciate some feedback from Kodiak guys about this, as well as how good and reliable you have found the truck to be. I would get the truck with the Duramax and the Allison and of course 4wd. Are the dealers willing to cut the price much on them? The salesman I'm talking with says he could knock off hundreds but not thousands. He's at $43,700.00 with a 5500 cab/chassis, Duramax, automatic, 4wd, PTO hook up, exhaust brake and A/C.
Thanks again for the help.
jwey


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

I got a 550, and I have the duramax, last time I drove this 550 was Feb., I'll drive the duramax everyday.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Go up to the chevy dealer in taneytown. They have whats called a cowboy cadliac up there. Its s 4500 loaded custom, with a really nice leather interior, etc. And 3500 dually bed put on the back. Its looks really sharp. I think the current one is 2wd, but they can get a 4x4 one built for you.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Jewy
I can save a little money, I work for GM and can get you supplier pricing on any new GM car or truck. You can buy from any dealer. I work at the full size GM truck plant in Pontaic MI. All I need is the your legal name, date of birth, last 4 of your SS and a valaid email address. I only get 2 of these a month and have already given away one for sept.

Regards Mike


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

an f550 and a kodiak 4500 will both have the same GVW of 17,500 according to both websites. Soe I'd say comparing a 4500 to the 550 would be more accurate when comparing pricing, etc.


----------



## jwey (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Guys,
Thanks very much for the replies. I should have mentioned that the F550 I would get would have the GVW upgrade to 19,000lbs. as well as the heavier towing package which would take the GCVW up to 33,000lbs. If anyone else has opinions on the daily driver part of the question I would appreciate the feedback. Thanks again.
jwey


----------



## jwey (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi flykelley,
Thanks for the generous offer! If I can ever make up my mind about this I might take you up on your offer. How would I find out how much the truck would cost if I used your offer? Would I just ask my salesman or give someone the spec sheet to price out for me? I tried to pm you but I am not allowed for some unknown reason. Do you have to be a special member or something before you can do that? If you want to pm me maybe we could exchange e-mail addresses so we could discuss this more easily.
Thanks,
jwey


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jwey said:


> Hi flykelley,
> Thanks for the generous offer! If I can ever make up my mind about this I might take you up on your offer. How would I find out how much the truck would cost if I used your offer? Would I just ask my salesman or give someone the spec sheet to price out for me? I tried to pm you but I am not allowed for some unknown reason. Do you have to be a special member or something before you can do that? If you want to pm me maybe we could exchange e-mail addresses so we could discuss this more easily.
> Thanks,
> jwey


Jwey
Just tell any dealer that you have a friend who works for GM and you be getting a supplier discount. GM sets the price not the dealer. email me at [email protected] if you do buy one.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought the supplier discount was only good up to a 3500....let me know cause I have it through work, and would love to save like I did on my 2500hd....


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

salopez said:


> I thought the supplier discount was only good up to a 3500....let me know cause I have it through work, and would love to save like I did on my 2500hd....


Salopez
I have never had anybody ask me that question, am not sure where to find the answer. I guess the best way would be to call 2 dealers and see if you get the same answer. All Im trying to do is help a couple fellow plow heads save a little cash. payup I can't see why it wouldn't work, I was told you could use it for any GM car or truck. Again if my info isn't correct it wouldn't suprise me.

Regards Mike


----------

